# Is it possible to drive from Turkey to southern Cyprus? (With ferry of course)



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all, 

I considering driving from the UK to Cyprus (I like adventures) and have struggled to find information. Is it possible to get a car ferry from Turkey into Northern Cyprus and then drive to Southern Cyprus?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Zinfandel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I considering driving from the UK to Cyprus (I like adventures) and have struggled to find information. Is it possible to get a car ferry from Turkey into Northern Cyprus and then drive to Southern Cyprus?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


No.

Taken from the Cyprus Tourism Organisation website:

The legal ports of entry into the Republic of Cyprus are the airports of Larnaka (Larnaca) and Pafos (Paphos) and the ports of Larnaka (Larnaca), Lemesos (Limassol), Latsi and Pafos (Paphos), which are situated in the area under the effective control of the Government of the Republic of Cyprus. Entry into the territory of the Republic of Cyprus via any other port or airport in which the Government of the Republic does not exercise effective control (Turkish occupied areas) is illegal.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Zinfandel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I considering driving from the UK to Cyprus (I like adventures) and have struggled to find information. Is it possible to get a car ferry from Turkey into Northern Cyprus and then drive to Southern Cyprus?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


It is not allowed. They will not let you in. Entering the Republic from the north is considered illegal

You can take a car freighter from Greece to Limassol. About 40 hours trip


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

If you are visiting then the answer is YES. We met a lovely gentleman from the UK in Mandria a few weeks ago. He came across from Antalya in Turkey on the ferry to Kyrenia, spent a few days in the TRNC and then used the Metehan/Agios Demetios crossing in Nicosia to enter the South. Not sure if he could only stay 30 days or if that was the option he chose.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> If you are visiting then the answer is YES. We met a lovely gentleman from the UK in Mandria a few weeks ago. He came across from Antalya in Turkey on the ferry to Kyrenia, spent a few days in the TRNC and then used the Metehan/Agios Demetios crossing in Nicosia to enter the South. Not sure if he could only stay 30 days or if that was the option he chose.


I agree as tourist it is possible. But if you plan to stay it will not work. F.ex you will never be able to register your car.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

If its just for a holiday then yes. If you want to permanently import the vehicle into Cyprus, then you must go via Greece. Contact Salamis Shipping about going from Lavrios to Limassol.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Taken from https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/cyprus/safety-and-security

_British and other foreign nationals who have entered Cyprus through the north are considered by the Government of the Republic of Cyprus to have entered Cyprus through an illegal port of entry. *The Government of the Republic of Cyprus reserves the right to fine you for illegal entry if you cross into the south, but in practice, the current policy is not to do so.*_


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> If its just for a holiday then yes. If you want to permanently import the vehicle into Cyprus, then you must go via Greece. Contact Salamis Shipping about going from Lavrios to Limassol.


He can go from Italy. It is really a nice trip even if it takes nine days. Nice cabins good food, nice crue.

And you can visit Jerusalem for some hours if you want. The ferry normally make a Israel stop before Limassol and they offer you a trip. 

Anders


----------

